# Australian recruitment of CF-18 pilots in the 90s.



## stfx_monty (4 Apr 2006)

I have noticed that during the mid 90s several former Cdn CF-18 pilots ended up in the RAAF. I was wondering if anyone knows if there was an official recruitment drive, or if these guys just drifted over there. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Centurian1985 (4 Apr 2006)

I was working with CF-18 pilots from 1990 to 1993; far as I know there were no recruitment drives from Australia, but there are often exchange pilots at the CFSAS training school.  Maybe they heard from them that it was better down south?

Possible attractions:
- More barbeques
- lots of beaches
- lots of good beer
- lots of women who like canadians (apparently we have cute accents)
- better colour flight suits (american and australian tan and green looks much cooler than the bright blue and dark green our guys wear) 
- tighter flight suits? (yes, they like their flight suits body comforming)
- warmer weather and better flying conditions?
- what else would they look for... more flying time? better equipment? maybe higher pay? more shrimp on the barby?


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Apr 2006)

More flight hours.


----------



## Astrodog (4 Apr 2006)

I'm pretty sure(correct me if im wrong) there is a transfer program in place between USN, Swiss AF, RAAF and CAF... An article from AF monthly actually had a report of a USN pilot that had tranny'd to the RAAF and was actually brought into combat with them...being a canadian I don't think you could lose getting more flight hours at any of those countries plus carriers ops in USN, scenery in Switzerland and wx in australia!


----------



## stfx_monty (4 Apr 2006)

I appreciate the responses, what sparked this whole question was some info I found about pilots who had ended up with the RAAF due to pilot shortages. The impression (although not implicitly stated) was that they had joined the RAAF (not short term transfer). It would make sense logically given that we were downsizing our fleet at this time, but again this is all speculation. I was hoping for a confirmation. Any other info would be appreciated.


----------



## TheCheez (4 Apr 2006)

I'm not sure where the Aussie fighter bases are located but if I were a betting man I'd put money on it being better than Cold Lake


----------



## Zoomie (5 Apr 2006)

If you visit the Australian Airforce's website you will find that they are actively recruiting members from friendly countries (Canada being one of them) - they will take on a CF-18 pilot and integrate him/her directly into their military at an equivalent rank.  This arrangement also exists for applicants to the New Zealand defense force - their options are a little more limited however, due to the complete lack of any airborne offensive platforms.


----------



## stfx_monty (5 Apr 2006)

Thank you very much Zoomie. For anyone else who is interested the website is: http://www.defencejobs.gov.au/default.asp?p=1052


----------



## cobbler (5 Apr 2006)

> I'm not sure where the Aussie fighter bases are located but if I were a betting man I'd put money on it being better than Cold Lake



Our hornets are based at Williamtown (near Sydney) and Tindal (Darwin, Northan Territory). Willy would be a great spot, but I would not look forward to being based at Tindy, give me this cold lake place anyday. Nice, cool Canadian weather, Canadian sport, and not out in the bloody desert.




> This arrangement also exists for applicants to the New Zealand defense force - their options are a little more limited however, due to the complete lack of any airborne offensive platforms.



We picked up quite a few of NZ's fighter pilots when Helen Clarke decided to scrap the RNZAF's combat arm. 

I think we also got a few of them to do civilian work flying in support of the RAN's training, which was basically like swapping AF uniforms for civvies because that was all the RNZAF fighters were doing anyway, based at RANAS Nowra, leased to the RAN, acting as attacking jets and cruise missiles. The loss of NZ's skyhawks was as much,. or even more so a blow to the Aussie navy than to NZ.


----------



## couchcommander (5 Apr 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> Our hornets are based at Williamtown (near Sydney) and Tindal (Darwin, Northan Territory). Willy would be a great spot, but I would not look forward to being based at Tindy, give me this cold lake place anyday. Nice, cool Canadian weather, Canadian sport, and not out in the bloody desert.



dude...

http://kristoffer.smugmug.com/photos/21848800-M.jpg

They call it "cold" lake, not "cool" lake for a reason. Had a few buddies that lived out there. It's smack dab in between nowheresville and hicktown.


----------



## cobbler (5 Apr 2006)

> They call it "cold" lake, not "cool" lake for a reason. Had a few buddies that lived out there. It's smack dab in between nowheresville and hicktown.



I'd still prefer it over Tindal.

I made a mistake, Tindal is not near Darwin, its much worse, its near Katherine.

 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Katherine_location_map_in_Northern_Territory.PNG 

You can sort of rug up from the cold, but there is no escape from the heat. We are not talking nice tropical beach warmth here, tindal is in the middle of the bush/desert/barren life sucking territory, i cannot think of anywhere worse in Australia or Canada to be.


----------



## Garry (6 Apr 2006)

IIRC there was a recruitment drive by the Aussie AF in the early 90's. I know of several ATC that were recruited, and several who went. (btw, they loved it) Word was if we wanted the info package to contact the Aussie embassy, and that there were two Aussie recruiters there who would talk to you. 

There are all kinds of exchange programs between both commonwealth country's, as well as Canada and the US. As you pointed out, not what you were after.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## dapaterson (6 Apr 2006)

The Aussies were aware of when we were foolishly FRP'ing anyone and everyone; they actively recruited our retiring folks.

So folks like our pilots got incentives from theCF to leave, and the RAAF to join - a pretty sweet deal...


----------

